# The 2021 Monthly Metric Century (100km) Ride Challenge



## Ajax Bay (1 Jan 2021)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.*
( shamelessly plagiarised from @Brandane 's 2020 starter)
*PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD*

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2021 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _Do not post just a link._

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone

See this 2016 thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride and counts in the month it starts (if across midnight). Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, ferries etc are allowed, but not two or more separate rides on the same day.
There is an optional points competition. Give yourself one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge: one point for a 100+km ride, two for a 200+km ride, three for 300+km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Share a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Please post your rides *by adding a new post* to the thread on each occasion. I find the easiest way to do this is to find my last post, 'quote' it, open a fresh post and 'include quote' it, deleting super- and subscription, and add the new ride.

Good luck all.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jan 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Jan 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jan 2021)

*January*
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jan 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Jan 2021)

27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track round to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

Total 1 point


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1 km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jan 2021)

January 29th 104km 10mile radius from home metric century | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig.


----------



## Donger (5 Feb 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Feb 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth. 
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Feb 2021)

*January*
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February*
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)


----------



## KingswayRider (21 Feb 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW 
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW


----------



## Sbudge (26 Feb 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover 
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Feb 2021)

21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt



Total 2 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times
Feb 28th 63.5 mile ,elevation 2110ft ,moving time 4.03.33
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley loop repeated ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Feb 2021)

January 29th 104km 10mile radius from home metric century | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig. 
February 28th 100km Bardney Lock birding. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig.


----------



## gbs (1 Mar 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD


----------



## Saluki (5 Mar 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt



Total 3points


----------



## ExpatTyke (6 Mar 2021)

27/01/2021
https://www.strava.com/activities/4689910221
WsM, Hewish, Congresbury, Backwell, Long Ashton, Ashton Court, Pill, Portbury, Clapton in Gordano, Clevedon, Kingston Seymour, Yatton, Locking, WsM
104km.
1pt.

08/02/2021
https://www.strava.com/activities/4755667165
WsM, Brent, Huntspill, Woolavongton, Chilton Polden, Shapwick, Westhay, Meare, Glastonbury, Mark, Vole, Rooksbridge, Bleadon, WsM.
103km.
1pt.

01/03/2021
https://www.strava.com/activities/4873748432 
WsM, Locking, Sandford, Wrington, Chew Magna, Norton Hawkfield, Keynsham, Doynton, West Littleton, Pucklechurch, Bristol, Pill, Portbury, Clapton in Gordano, Clevedon
115km.
1pt.


Total 3 points


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Mar 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen. 
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Mar 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle 
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times
Feb 28th 63.5 mile ,elevation 2110ft ,moving time 4.03.33
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley loop repeated ,Cropston ,Anstey
March 14th 62.3 miles ,elevation 2569ft ,moving time 4.10.36
Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxelby ,Shall ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Mar 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW 
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley. 
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2021)

18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth

21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Apr 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen. 
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.


----------



## Saluki (4 Apr 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km



Total 4 points


----------



## Sbudge (5 Apr 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop 
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Apr 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW 
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Apr 2021)

10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Donger (11 Apr 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley. 
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Apr 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April*
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times
Feb 28th 63.5 mile ,elevation 2110ft ,moving time 4.03.33
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley loop repeated ,Cropston ,Anstey
March 14th 62.3 miles ,elevation 2569ft ,moving time 4.10.36
Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxelby ,Wysall ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Anstey
April 18th 62.4 miles ,elevation 2290ft ,moving time 4.00.08
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Willoughby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## gbs (22 Apr 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD 
22.04 108.0k LHD, N Downs Way, Puttenham, Christmas Pie Trail, Ripley, SW6


----------



## KingswayRider (22 Apr 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW 
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (25 Apr 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW 
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley. 
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Apr 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop 
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings


----------



## Goonerobes (2 May 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen. 
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings 
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock


----------



## Saluki (3 May 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.



Total 5 points


----------



## KingswayRider (6 May 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW


----------



## Donger (9 May 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley. 
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.


----------



## gbs (9 May 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
22.04 108.0k LHD, N Downs Way, Puttenham, Christmas Pie Trail, Ripley, SW6 
09.05 101.7k GLD, Tilford, Cranleigh, EWW


----------



## KingswayRider (9 May 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW 
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May*
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)


----------



## KingswayRider (18 May 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW 
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 May 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May*
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)


----------



## Donger (23 May 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley. 
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.


----------



## KingswayRider (23 May 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW


----------



## gbs (24 May 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 May 2021)

15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times
Feb 28th 63.5 mile ,elevation 2110ft ,moving time 4.03.33
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley loop repeated ,Cropston ,Anstey
March 14th 62.3 miles ,elevation 2569ft ,moving time 4.10.36
Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxelby ,Wysall ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Anstey
April 18th 62.4 miles ,elevation 2290ft ,moving time 4.00.08
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Willoughby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 30th 67.2 miles ,elevation 2464ft ,moving time 4.26.18
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Restore ,Anstey ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (30 May 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW 
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW


----------



## gbs (2 Jun 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath 
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jun 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (4 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
*June *
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)


----------



## gbs (11 Jun 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6 
11.06 101.8k SW6, Banstead, Farthing Down, Smallfield, SW6


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Jun 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewary), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point 




Total 6 points


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Jun 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock. 
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock. 
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years


----------



## gbs (18 Jun 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6
11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2021)

Jan 17th ,64.1 miles ,elevation 4550ft ,moving time 4.08.10
Anstey ,Cropston ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat 3 more times
Feb 28th 63.5 mile ,elevation 2110ft ,moving time 4.03.33
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley loop repeated ,Cropston ,Anstey
March 14th 62.3 miles ,elevation 2569ft ,moving time 4.10.36
Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxelby ,Wysall ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Anstey
April 18th 62.4 miles ,elevation 2290ft ,moving time 4.00.08
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Willoughby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 30th 67.2 miles ,elevation 2464ft ,moving time 4.26.18
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Restore ,Anstey ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
June 16th 64.9 miles ,elevation 3862ft ,moving time 4.22.21 
Whittington ,Maesbury ,Llyclys into Wales ,Porth y Waen ,Pen y Bent ,Llafyllin ,Abertidwn ,Lake Vrynwy and return


----------



## Donger (20 Jun 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
*8 pts.*


----------



## Donger (27 Jun 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
*9 pts.*


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Jun 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (4 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July*
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Jul 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back. 
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fording Bridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale.


----------



## Saluki (4 Jul 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point

Total 7 points


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Jul 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW


----------



## gbs (11 Jul 2021)

7.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6
11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington
11.07 115.5k, SW6 WGPk, Chobham, Chertsey, SW6
14.07 103.7k, Epsom, Lindfield, Brighton plus 15k of feeder rides


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point
18/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5642791875 Downham to Kings Lynn to Sandringham, Dersingham, Heacham, Hunstanton. Paddled, turned around retraced route to Kings Lynn then West Winch, Watlington, Wimbotsham, Downham 108.2 km 1pt.

Total 8 points


----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
*10 pts.*


----------



## Sbudge (19 Jul 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years 
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop


----------



## KingswayRider (21 Jul 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2021)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (25 Jul 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)


----------



## gbs (3 Aug 2021)

7.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6
11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington
11.07 115.5k, SW6 WGPk, Chobham, Chertsey, SW6
14.07 103.7k, Epsom, Lindfield, Brighton plus 15k of feeder rides 
03.08 112.5k, SW6, Chertsey, Chobham, Windlesham. WGP, Warren Row, WNR


----------



## KingswayRider (8 Aug 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Aug 2021)

24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, round to Yelverton and moor W-E , Dunster and S
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns

15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Aug 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale. 
July 9th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunt Common, 3 Legged Cross, Hurn, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
July 31st - 101km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Holt, Witchampton, Tarrant Monkton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne. 
August 14th - 121km - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Mere, Hindon, Odstock.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2021)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 15th 83 miles ,Elevation 3954ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Somerby ,Riddlington ,Edith Weston ,Rutland water ,Exton ,Cold Overton ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Aug 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW


----------



## Donger (22 Aug 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
22 Aug: *115.4km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Tewkesbury-Strensham-Worcester-Madresfield-Powick-Staunton-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley.
*11 pts.*


----------



## gbs (24 Aug 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride
19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride
01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return
01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD
09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6
11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington
11.07 115.5k, SW6 WGPk, Chobham, Chertsey, SW6
14.07 103.7k, Epsom, Lindfield, Brighton plus 15k of feeder rides
03.08 112.5k, SW6, Chertsey, Chobham, Windlesham. WGP, Warren Row, WNR
24.08 106.8k, EPS, Billingshurst, LHD plus a feeder ride


----------



## Sbudge (25 Aug 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop
13th August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5787061415) High Barnet and Croydon loop
20th August, 108.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5824131934) Wendover, Missenden and Haddenham loop


----------



## KingswayRider (25 Aug 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW 
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point
18/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5642791875 Downham to Kings Lynn to Sandringham, Dersingham, Heacham, Hunstanton. Paddled, turned around retraced route to Kings Lynn then West Winch, Watlington, Wimbotsham, Downham 108.2 km 1pt.

29/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5873427755 Norwich, Barnham Broome, Deopham, Larling, Harling, Carlton Rode (navigator got lost but was insistent that he knew the way) Dickleboroug, Hempnall, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Home. 118km 1pt

Total 9 points


----------



## KingswayRider (30 Aug 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW 
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, Whitminster, Saul, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Sep 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(5 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)


----------



## gbs (3 Sep 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride

19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride

01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return

01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD

09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6

11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington

11.07 115.5k SW6 WGPk, Chobham, Chertsey, SW6
14.07 103.7k Epsom, Lindfield, Brighton plus 15k of feeder rides

03.08 112.5k SW6, Chertsey, Chobham, Windlesham. WGP, Warren Row, WNR
24.08 106.8k EPS, Billingshurst, LHD plus a feeder ride

01.09 136.1k SW6, Holmbury St Mary, Walliswood, Partridge Lane, SW6
05.09 112.5k SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW
16.09 101.2k LHD, Seale, TED
17.09 122.1k AFK, Whitstable, AFK plus two feeder rides


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Sep 2021)

30 Aug: 103km + 1004m: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton Parkway, Talaton, Budleigh, Exmouth

24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, round to Yelverton and moor W-E , Dunster and south
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns
15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Sep 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale.
July 9th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunt Common, 3 Legged Cross, Hurn, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
July 31st - 101km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Holt, Witchampton, Tarrant Monkton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
August 14th - 121km - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Mere, Hindon, Odstock. 
August 28th - 102km - Wilton, Fovant, Cann Common, Three Legged Cross, Cripplestyle, Woodgreen.
September 4th - 100km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Chilbolton, kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2021)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 15th 83 miles ,Elevation 3954ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Somerby ,Riddlington ,Edith Weston ,Rutland water ,Exton ,Cold Overton ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Sept 5th 86 miles ,Elevation 3862ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Willington ,Hilton ,Thurvaston ,Radbourne ,Etwall ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Tongue ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (5 Sep 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (5 Sep 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW


----------



## Sbudge (6 Sep 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop
13th August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5787061415) High Barnet and Croydon loop
20th August, 108.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5824131934) Wendover, Missenden and Haddenham loop 
4th September, 106.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5904974832) Wendover, Winslow & Bletchley loop


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Sep 2021)

8 Sep: 103km + 811m: Exmouth, Rockbeare, Cockwood, Fairmile, East Budleigh, Exmouth

30 Aug: 103km + 1004m: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton Parkway, Talaton, Budleigh, Exmouth
24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, round to Yelverton and moor W-E , Dunster and south
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns
15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## Saluki (12 Sep 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point
18/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5642791875 Downham to Kings Lynn to Sandringham, Dersingham, Heacham, Hunstanton. Paddled, turned around retraced route to Kings Lynn then West Winch, Watlington, Wimbotsham, Downham 108.2 km 1pt.

29/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5873427755 Norwich, Barnham Broome, Deopham, Larling, Harling, Carlton Rode (navigator got lost but was insistent that he knew the way) Dickleboroug, Hempnall, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Home. 118km 1pt

12/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5948863730 Downham Market off to Wisbech then Sutton Bridge and to East lighthouse mouth of the wash. Back via the Terringtons, Marshland st James, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1 point

Total 10 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Sep 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(9 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)
17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)


----------



## Donger (19 Sep 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
22 Aug: *115.4km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Tewkesbury-Strensham-Worcester-Madresfield-Powick-Staunton-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley.
19 Sep: *114.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Redmarley-Ledbury-Upper Colwall-British Camp-Eastnor-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley.
*12pts.*


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point
18/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5642791875 Downham to Kings Lynn to Sandringham, Dersingham, Heacham, Hunstanton. Paddled, turned around retraced route to Kings Lynn then West Winch, Watlington, Wimbotsham, Downham 108.2 km 1pt.

29/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5873427755 Norwich, Barnham Broome, Deopham, Larling, Harling, Carlton Rode (navigator got lost but was insistent that he knew the way) Dickleboroug, Hempnall, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Home. 118km 1pt

12/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5948863730 Downham Market off to Wisbech then Sutton Bridge and to East lighthouse mouth of the wash. Back via the Terringtons, Marshland st James, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1 point
19/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5986446828 Norwich, Rackheath, Wroxham, Horning (got lost, bike bud navigation again), Sea Palling, Happisburgh, Worstead, Buxton with Lammas, Frettenham, Catton, Home. 102km of bliss. 1 point.

Total 11 points


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Sep 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Sep 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW 
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Oct 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW 
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW


----------



## Donger (9 Oct 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
22 Aug: *115.4km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Tewkesbury-Strensham-Worcester-Madresfield-Powick-Staunton-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley.
19 Sep: *114.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Redmarley-Ledbury-Upper Colwall-British Camp-Eastnor-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley.
9 Oct: *119.0km *Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Ruardean-Lydbrook-Hopewell Colliery-Ruspidge-Littledean-Huntley-Hartpury-Chaceley-Tewkesbury.
*13pts.*


----------



## KingswayRider (10 Oct 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW 
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Oct 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale.
July 9th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunt Common, 3 Legged Cross, Hurn, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
July 31st - 101km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Holt, Witchampton, Tarrant Monkton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
August 14th - 121km - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Mere, Hindon, Odstock.
August 28th - 102km - Wilton, Fovant, Cann Common, Three Legged Cross, Cripplestyle, Woodgreen.
September 4th - 100km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Chilbolton, kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen. 
September 11th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
September 25th - 104km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Three Legged X, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Aldertholt, Hale.
October 9th - 103km - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Three Legged X, Alderholt, Woodgreen.


----------



## gbs (12 Oct 2021)

17.01 118.2k local ride

19.02 108.5k local ride
23.02 109.4k local ride

01.03 113.0k local ride
09.03 104.0k local ride
15.03 100.1k SW6 to Strawberry Fields and return

01.04 104.5k SW6, Horsham, LHD

09.05 101.5k GLD, Tilford, EWW
20.05 118.7 Glazebury, FoBowland, Kirkby Lonsdale
22.05 130.6k Carlisle, Moffatt, Carnwath
29.05 145.0k SW6, Cobham, Tilford, Ripley, SW6

11.06 101.8k SW6, Farthing Down, Smallield, SW6
16.06 102.3k, SW6, Lyne, Chobham, Shepperton, SW6
19.06 131.3k, SW6, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, SW6
29.06 113.9k SW6, Effingham, Old Woking, Mytchett, Pirbright, Teddington

11.07 115.5k SW6 WGPk, Chobham, Chertsey, SW6
14.07 103.7k Epsom, Lindfield, Brighton plus 15k of feeder rides

03.08 112.5k SW6, Chertsey, Chobham, Windlesham. WGP, Warren Row, WNR
24.08 106.8k EPS, Billingshurst, LHD plus a feeder ride

01.09 136.1k SW6, Holmbury St Mary, Walliswood, Partridge Lane, SW6
05.09 112.5k SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW
16.09 101.2k LHD, Seale, TED
17.09 122.1k AFK, Whitstable, AFK plus two feeder rides

12.10 105.0k home, Cbhm, Whitedown, Mole St, Rusper, Th Farm, train EPS to WIM, home


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(9 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)
17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)
*October*
10th - 142km / 2,250m (Home to start of C2C)
11th - 216km / 4,070m (C2C)
12th - 122km / 1,770m (Durham to home)


----------



## 13 rider (17 Oct 2021)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 15th 83 miles ,Elevation 3954ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Somerby ,Riddlington ,Edith Weston ,Rutland water ,Exton ,Cold Overton ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Sept 5th 86 miles ,Elevation 3862ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Willington ,Hilton ,Thurvaston ,Radbourne ,Etwall ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Tongue ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 17th 73 miles ,Elevation 2211ft
Anstey ,Stanford ,Kegworth ,Breeston ,Stanley ,Breadsall ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (17 Oct 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW


----------



## Saluki (23 Oct 2021)

27/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Wormegay, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, Kings Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 1 point

20/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4819729690 Cambridge, Waterbeach, Ely via mud, Queen Adelaid, Ten Mile bank, Denver, Downham, Wimbotsham, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1pt

5/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4895548377 Downham, Wisbech, Walpole Highway (chips), Lynn, Gayton, West Acre, Narborough, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Runcton Holme, Wimbotsham, Downham. 109km 1pt

4/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5069286508 Norwich, Brundall, Reedham (ferry), Gorleston, Gt. Yarmouth, Caister, Acle, South Walsham, Salhouse, Spixworth, Home. 107km

03/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5235885820 Norwich, Wroxham, How Hill, Sea Palling, Horsey Mill, Potter Heigham, Wroxham, Drayton, Norwich. 100.82km.

12/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5458161365 Norwich along Marriott’s Way to Aylsham, Bure Valley Way to Wroxham, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery), Ranworth, Blofield, Postwick, Gt Plumstead, Rackheath then home. 101km 1 point

04/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5576062595. Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Burgh Apton, Thurton (change of plan here), Claxton, Whitlingham, Thorpe, on the NDR cycle way to Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewery). Another plan change (not by me). Wroxham, Bure Valley way to Aylsham, Marriott’s to Reepham, Road to Whitwell. Mudfest to Ashwellthorpe, Road to Taverham, Drayton, Hellesdon, Home. 115km 1 point
18/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5642791875 Downham to Kings Lynn to Sandringham, Dersingham, Heacham, Hunstanton. Paddled, turned around retraced route to Kings Lynn then West Winch, Watlington, Wimbotsham, Downham 108.2 km 1pt.

29/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5873427755 Norwich, Barnham Broome, Deopham, Larling, Harling, Carlton Rode (navigator got lost but was insistent that he knew the way) Dickleboroug, Hempnall, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Home. 118km 1pt

12/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5948863730 Downham Market off to Wisbech then Sutton Bridge and to East lighthouse mouth of the wash. Back via the Terringtons, Marshland st James, Barroway Drove, Downham. 101km 1 point
19/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5986446828 Norwich, Rackheath, Wroxham, Horning (got lost, bike bud navigation again), Sea Palling, Happisburgh, Worstead, Buxton with Lammas, Frettenham, Catton, Home. 102km of bliss. 1 point.

October
23/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6155747097 100km upto the top of the wash and back. My GPS packed in half way around, then restarted 9 miles later, bloody thing. It’s being replaced! You can see my ride if you look. 105km 1pt (P Bancroft’s ride but you can clearly see that I rode with him)

Total 12 points


----------



## KingswayRider (24 Oct 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW 
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW


----------



## Sbudge (25 Oct 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop
13th August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5787061415) High Barnet and Croydon loop
20th August, 108.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5824131934) Wendover, Missenden and Haddenham loop
4th September, 106.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5904974832) Wendover, Winslow & Bletchley loop 
24th September, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6012899583) Stansted loop
9th October, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6087717356) West Chilterns loop


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Oct 2021)

23 Oct: 114km + 1661m: Silverton, Molland, over Exmoor to Withypool (lunch), Morebath, Sampford Peverell (beer)

8 Sep: 103km + 811m: Exmouth, Rockbeare, Cockwood, Fairmile, East Budleigh, Exmouth
30 Aug: 103km + 1004m: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton Parkway, Talaton, Budleigh, Exmouth
24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, round to Yelverton and moor W-E , Dunster and south
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns
15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, and home


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Nov 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley


----------



## Donger (6 Nov 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Quedgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Quedgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Quedgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
22 Aug: *115.4km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Tewkesbury-Strensham-Worcester-Madresfield-Powick-Staunton-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley.
19 Sep: *114.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Redmarley-Ledbury-Upper Colwall-British Camp-Eastnor-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley.
9 Oct: *119.0km *Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Ruardean-Lydbrook-Hopewell Colliery-Ruspidge-Littledean-Huntley-Hartpury-Chaceley-Tewkesbury.
6 Nov: *113.5km *Tewkesbury-Newent-Aston Ingham-Aston Crews-Lea-Goodrich-Symonds Yat East-Monmouth-and retrace to Tewkesbury.
*14pts.*


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Nov 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale.
July 9th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunt Common, 3 Legged Cross, Hurn, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
July 31st - 101km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Holt, Witchampton, Tarrant Monkton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
August 14th - 121km - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Mere, Hindon, Odstock.
August 28th - 102km - Wilton, Fovant, Cann Common, Three Legged Cross, Cripplestyle, Woodgreen.
September 4th - 100km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Chilbolton, kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
September 11th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
September 25th - 104km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Three Legged X, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Aldertholt, Hale.
October 9th - 103km - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Three Legged X, Alderholt, Woodgreen. 
October 16th - 100km - Lover, Bramshaw, Burley, Bransgore, Milford on Sea, Ringwood, Frogham, Woodreen.
October 23rd - 104km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Horton, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
November 6th - 102km - Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock.


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Nov 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley 
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW


----------



## Sbudge (8 Nov 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop
13th August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5787061415) High Barnet and Croydon loop
20th August, 108.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5824131934) Wendover, Missenden and Haddenham loop
4th September, 106.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5904974832) Wendover, Winslow & Bletchley loop
24th September, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6012899583) Stansted loop
9th October, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6087717356) West Chilterns loop 
6th November, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6220432548) Thame - Tring wanderings, exploring some new trails


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Nov 2021)

*January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(9 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)
17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)
*October *(4 points)
10th - 142km / 2,250m (Home to start of C2C)
11th - 216km / 4,070m (C2C)
12th - 122km / 1,770m (Durham to home)
*November*
8th - 110km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Wensleydale, Kidstones Pass, Brootes Hill, Fountains Fell)
13th - 101km / 2,070m (Newby Head, Butterubs, Keld, Tan Hill, return)


----------



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2021)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 15th 83 miles ,Elevation 3954ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Somerby ,Riddlington ,Edith Weston ,Rutland water ,Exton ,Cold Overton ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Sept 5th 86 miles ,Elevation 3862ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Willington ,Hilton ,Thurvaston ,Radbourne ,Etwall ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Tongue ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 17th 73 miles ,Elevation 2211ft
Anstey ,Stanford ,Kegworth ,Breeston ,Stanley ,Breadsall ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 14th 75 miles ,Elevation 3865ft 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Allestree ,Quorndon ,Keddleston ,Repton ,Caulke ,Belton ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (15 Nov 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW 
Nov 14th - 125.7km - 1036m - KW, Gloucester heatmap filler, KW, Tibberton, Kilcot, Gorsley, Aston Ingham, Glasshouse, Birdwood, Bulley, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Nov 2021)

17 Nov: 103km + 913m: Exmouth, Dawlish Warren, Ashclyst Forest, Whimple (pub), Tipton St John, Exmouth

23 Oct: 114km + 1661m: Silverton, Molland, over Exmoor to Withypool (lunch), Morebath, Sampford Peverell (beer)
8 Sep: 103km + 811m: Exmouth, Rockbeare, Cockwood, Fairmile, East Budleigh, Exmouth
30 Aug: 103km + 1004m: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton Parkway, Talaton, Budleigh, Exmouth
24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, Yelverton, moor W-E , Dunster and south
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns
15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, home


----------



## KingswayRider (22 Nov 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 14th - 125.7km - 1036m - KW, Gloucester heatmap filler, KW, Tibberton, Kilcot, Gorsley, Aston Ingham, Glasshouse, Birdwood, Bulley, KW 
Nov 21st - 124.1km - 894m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Stroud, Rodborough Common, Amberley, Box, Nailsworth, Stroud, Frampton, Elmore, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (30 Nov 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 14th - 125.7km - 1036m - KW, Gloucester heatmap filler, KW, Tibberton, Kilcot, Gorsley, Aston Ingham, Glasshouse, Birdwood, Bulley, KW
Nov 21st - 124.1km - 894m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Stroud, Rodborough Common, Amberley, Box, Nailsworth, Stroud, Frampton, Elmore, KW 
Nov 28th - 124.3km - 809m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Cam, Frocester, Stonehouse, Brookthorpe, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2021)

*Completed. Total of 47 points.

January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(9 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)
17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)
*October *(4 points)
10th - 142km / 2,250m (Home to start of C2C)
11th - 216km / 4,070m (C2C)
12th - 122km / 1,770m (Durham to home)
*November *(2 points)
8th - 110km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Wensleydale, Kidstones Pass, Brootes Hill, Fountains Fell)
13th - 101km / 2,070m (Newby Head, Butterubs, Keld, Tan Hill, return)
*December* (1 point)
3rd - 105km / 1,930m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Dec 2021)

January 2nd - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranbourne, Horton, Holt, Three Legged Cross, Stockton, Brook, Hamptworth.
February 6th - 100km - Wilton, Salisbury RC, Downton, Bramble, Blashford, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
March 6th - 101km - Hamptworth, Netley Marsh, Longdown, Bucklers Hard, Bolderwood, Linwood, Woodgreen.
March 27th - 100km - Woodgreen, Blashford, Burley, Brockenhurst, Longdown, Brook, Hamptworth.
April 3rd - 101km - Nunton, Alvediston, Cann Common, Horton, Three Legged Cross, Verwood, Woodgreen.
April 24th - 101km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Leckford, Kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
May 1st - 108km - Nunton, Dinton, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton, Odstock.
May 29th - 104km - Whiteparish, Alderbury. Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton.
June 5th - 110km - Nunton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
June 12th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Horton, Ashmore, Melbury Abbas & back.
June 26th - 100km - Woodfalls, Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Ashmore, Horton, 3 Legged X, Verwood, Woodgreen.
July 3rd - 105km - Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Ebbesborne, Cashmore, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Hale.
July 9th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunt Common, 3 Legged Cross, Hurn, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
July 31st - 101km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Holt, Witchampton, Tarrant Monkton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
August 14th - 121km - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Mere, Hindon, Odstock.
August 28th - 102km - Wilton, Fovant, Cann Common, Three Legged Cross, Cripplestyle, Woodgreen.
September 4th - 100km - Whiteparish, Kimbridge, Chilbolton, kings Somborne, Roger Penny Way, Woodgreen.
September 11th - 105km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Woodlands, Gaunts Common, 3 Legged X, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
September 25th - 104km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Three Legged X, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Aldertholt, Hale.
October 9th - 103km - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Three Legged X, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
October 16th - 100km - Lover, Bramshaw, Burley, Bransgore, Milford on Sea, Ringwood, Frogham, Woodreen.
October 23rd - 104km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Horton, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne.
November 6th - 102km - Wilton, Wylye, Monkton Deverill, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock. 
December 4th - 100km - Woodgreen, Verwood, 3 Legged Cross, 6d Handley, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2021)

Jan to June done 
July 24th 64.7 miles ,Elevation 2470ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 15th 83 miles ,Elevation 3954ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Somerby ,Riddlington ,Edith Weston ,Rutland water ,Exton ,Cold Overton ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Sept 5th 86 miles ,Elevation 3862ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Willington ,Hilton ,Thurvaston ,Radbourne ,Etwall ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Tongue ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 17th 73 miles ,Elevation 2211ft
Anstey ,Stanford ,Kegworth ,Breeston ,Stanley ,Breadsall ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 14th 75 miles ,Elevation 3865ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Allestree ,Quorndon ,Keddleston ,Repton ,Caulke ,Belton ,Anstey
Dec 5th 62.7 miles ,Elevation 2356
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Willoughby ,Asfordby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (5 Dec 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 14th - 125.7km - 1036m - KW, Gloucester heatmap filler, KW, Tibberton, Kilcot, Gorsley, Aston Ingham, Glasshouse, Birdwood, Bulley, KW
Nov 21st - 124.1km - 894m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Stroud, Rodborough Common, Amberley, Box, Nailsworth, Stroud, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 28th - 124.3km - 809m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Cam, Frocester, Stonehouse, Brookthorpe, KW
Dec 5th - 122.4km - 1012m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Birdwood, Flaxley, Mitcheldean, Lea, Linton, Kilcot, Taynton, Huntley, KW


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2021)

22nd January, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4663132126) Lockdown special, 5 miles from Wendover
21st February, 104.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4826276420) NW6, Windsor, Walton, Richmond - punctured pootle
7th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4908629458) NW6, Chiswick, Eltham, Greenwich loop
3rd April, 108.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5062417271) Wendover - Bletchley loop
16th April, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5137150883) Harlow, Chelmsford and The Rodings
2nd May, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5230366790) Wendover - Winslow loop, riding against the clock
7th May, 105.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5257313292) Dunfermline NCR loop
30th May, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5384912805) Epping gravel loop
12th June, 111.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5459792974) Warm Aylesbury vale loop, longest and quickest 'century' for a couple of years
16th July, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5636875151) Harpenden, Sundon and Campton loop
13th August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5787061415) High Barnet and Croydon loop
20th August, 108.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5824131934) Wendover, Missenden and Haddenham loop
4th September, 106.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5904974832) Wendover, Winslow & Bletchley loop
24th September, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6012899583) Stansted loop
9th October, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6087717356) West Chilterns loop
6th November, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6220432548) Thame - Tring wanderings, exploring some new trails 
12th December, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6375133103) Wendover, Stokenchurch, Watlington loop


----------



## Donger (12 Dec 2021)

29 Jan: *105.1km* Quedgeley-Eastington-Arlingham-then various loops of area in between-then out to Hardwicke and back via Longney-Q'dgeley.
5 Feb: *101.8km *Quedgeley-Frocester-Cam-Slimbridge-various lanes nearby-Arlingham-Saul-Quedgeley-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Q'dgeley.
25 Mar: *101.3km *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Forthampton-Staunton-Highleadon-Tibberton-Taynton-Huntley-Gloucester-Epney-Quedgeley.
11 Apr: *101.5km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Sharpness-Slimbridge-Frocester-Stonehouse-Standish-Hardwicke-Longney-Frampton-Quedgeley.
25 Apr: *111.3km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Berrow-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-British Camp-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Q'dgeley.
9 May: *101.1km *Quedgeley-Minsterworth-Newnham-Blakeney-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
23 May: *115.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Whitminster-Stone-Thornbury-Hallen-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Whitminster-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
20 Jun: *101.9km* Q'ley/Hardwicke loops-Kingsway-Stroud-Minch'ampton-Avening-Chavenage-Nailsworth-Stroud-Hardwicke-Framilode-Q'dgeley.
27 Jun: *117.2km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-North Nibley-Hawkesbury Upton-Sherston-Malmesbury-Hankerton-Avening-Nailsworth-Stroud-Quedgeley.
18 Jul: *101.4km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Innsworth-Ashchurch-Kemerton-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Malswick-Highnam-Hardwicke-Quedgeley.
22 Aug: *115.4km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Tewkesbury-Strensham-Worcester-Madresfield-Powick-Staunton-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley.
19 Sep: *114.6km *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Hartpury-Redmarley-Ledbury-Upper Colwall-British Camp-Eastnor-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley.
9 Oct: *119.0km *Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Ruardean-Lydbrook-Hopewell Colliery-Ruspidge-Littledean-Huntley-Hartpury-Chaceley-Tewkesbury.
6 Nov: *113.5km *Tewkesbury-Newent-Aston Ingham-Aston Crews-Lea-Goodrich-Symonds Yat East-Monmouth-and retrace to Tewkesbury.
12 Dec: *100.2km *Q'ley-Kingsway-Longney-Whitminster-Stroud-Slad-Lypiatt-Brimscombe-Stroud-Eastington-SlimbridgeWWT-Frampton area-Q'ley.
*15pts.*


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2021)

18 Dec: 104km + 1178m: Basically Exeter, up the Exe to top of the Brendons, and back ('Solstice Ride' with 10 others)

17 Nov: 103km + 913m: Exmouth, Dawlish Warren, Ashclyst Forest, Whimple (pub), Tipton St John, Exmouth
23 Oct: 114km + 1661m: Silverton, Molland, over Exmoor to Withypool (lunch), Morebath, Sampford Peverell (beer)
8 Sep: 103km + 811m: Exmouth, Rockbeare, Cockwood, Fairmile, East Budleigh, Exmouth
30 Aug: 103km + 1004m: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton Parkway, Talaton, Budleigh, Exmouth
24 Jul: 155km + 2191m: Dartmoor Ghost, 2230 start @ Bovey Tracey, moor S-N, Yelverton, moor W-E , Dunster and south
26 Jun: 123km + 1033m: Exeter, Taunton and back via Blackdowns
15 May(2): 204km + 2300m: Newlyn, Newquay, Delabole, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
10 Apr: 108km + 993m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, Cranbrook
18 Mar: 101km + 863m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Plymtree, Silverton, Powderham, Exmouth
21 Feb: 101km + 1068m: Exmouth, Topsham, Honiton, Upottery, Luppit, Dunkeswell, Aylesbeare, Exmouth
27 Jan: 102km + 888m: Exmouth, Budleigh, Ottery, Cranbrook, Lympstone, Exe Estuary track to Dawlish Warren, home


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Dec 2021)

January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
April 18th - 113.23km - 738m - KW, Stonehouse, KW, Rodley, Northwood Gn, Westbury, Blaisden, Birdwood, Tibberton, KW, Longney, KW
April 25th - 122km - 1009m - KW loop, Berrow, Hollybush summit, British Camp, The Wyche, Guarlford, Hanley Swan, Upton-on-Severn, KW
May 2nd - 112.86km - 971m - KW, Frampton, KW, Birdlip, Sapperton, Frampton Mansell, Chalford, Longney, KW
May 9th - 101km - 1040m - KW, Epney, KW, Middleyard, Kingscourt, Amberley, Nailsworth, Cherington, Minchinhampton, Burleigh, Standish, KW
May 16th - 125.6km - 985m - KW, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Awre, Etloe, Blakeney, Upper Soudley, Mallards Pike, Littledean, Flaxley, Huntley, KW
May 23rd - 164km - 919m - KW, Cheltenham, Sandhurst, KW, Stone, Easter Compton, Hallen, Severn Beach, Littleton, Frampton, KW
May 30th - 121.2km - 878m - KW, Arlingham, Whitminster, Saul, KW, Amberley, Avening, Rodmarton, Frampton Mansell, Haresfield, KW
June 6th - 115km - 856m - KW, Frocester, Epney, KW, Kents Green, Clifford's Mesne, Lea, Longhope, Abenhall, Flaxley, Minsterworth, KW
June 27th - 134.3km - 1150m -KW local loop, North Nibley, Hawkesbury, Burton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Hankerton, Avening, Stroud, KW
July 4th - 113.9km - 1023m - KW, Great Witcombe, Longford, KW, Haresfield, Coaley, Dursley, Stancombe, Cam, Frampton, Elmore, KW
July 11th - 130.3km - 1083m - KW, Frocester, Elmore, KW, Cliffords Mesne, Lea, Drybrook, Cinderford, Upper Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
July 18th - 117.1km - 985m - KW, Edge, Wick St, Painswick, Slad, KW, Innsworth, Boddington, Fiddington, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 25th - 167.4km - 1500m- KW, Over, Longford, Upton, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Cricklade, Highworth, Lechlade, Sapperton, Amberley, KW
Aug 1st - 118.9km - 968m - KW, Fretherne, Frampton, Saul, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Tetbury, Lasborough, Owlpen, Uley, Coaley, KW
Aug 5th - 120.8km - 1131m - KW, Berkeley, Almondsbury, Hallen, Henbury, Tockington, Thornbury, Tortworth, Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 8th - 113.1km - 592m- KW, Upton St. L., Glos, KW, Priding, Frampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
20 points
Aug 15th - 113.5km - 1331m - KW, Edge, Sheepscombe, Cranham, KW, Frapton, Berkeley, North Nibley, Frocester, KW
Aug 22nd - 169.4km - 1286m - KW, Haresfield, Nympsfield, Coaley, KW, Tewkesbury, Strensham, Pirton, Worcs, Madresfield, Malvern, KW
Aug 29th - 119.7km - 1043m- KW, Staverton, Cheltenham, Upton, KW, Edge, Birdlip, Througham, Bisley, Eastcombe, Stroud, W'minster, Saul, KW
Sept 4th - 120.8km - 1073m - KW, Elmore, Standish, Upton, Glos, Blaisden, Lea, Ponsthill, Kerne Br, Ruardean, Nailbridge, Abenhall, Flaxley, KW
Sept 5th - 132km - 821m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Longney, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stone, Tortworth, Cam, Frocester, Whitminster, KW
Sept 19th - 144.9km - 1393m - KW, Standish, KW, Redmarley, Ledbury, Colwall, Wyche, Malvern, British Camp, Eastnor, Longdon, Tirley, KW
Sept 26th - 162.1km - 1317m - KW, Bishops Cleeve, KW, Nuthill, Sheepscombe, Crowcombe, Hyde, Stroud, Slimbridge, Saul, Frampton, KW
Oct 3rd - 129.1km - 1146m - KW, Charlton Kings, KW, Highleadon, Hillend Green, Linton, Mitcheldean, Longhope, Huntley, Over, KW
Oct 9th - 177.5km - 1598m - KW, Tewkesbury, Much Marcle, Linton, Drybrook, Lydbrook, Hopewell, Soudley, Tibberton, Chacely, Tewkesbury, KW
Oct 10th - 112.9km - 691m - KW, Innswoth, KW, Elmore, Saul, Cam, Slimbridge, Coaley, Frampton, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
30 points
Oct 17th - 129.1km - 1061m - KW, Longford, Cheltenham, KW, Innsworth, Badgeworth, Ullenwood, Cowley, Brimpsfield, Edge, KW
Oct 24th - 125km - 1217m - KW, Cheltenham, Churchdown, KW, Upton, Birdlip, Brimpsfield, Sapperton, Chalford, Stroud, Haresfield, KW
Oct 30th - 122.9km - 867m - Warmley, Bristol, Long Ashton, Yatton, Banwell, Weston, Congresbury, Claverham, Long Ashton, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 7th - 114.5km - 952m - KW, Gloucester meandering, KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Selsley, Nympsfield, Dursley, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 14th - 125.7km - 1036m - KW, Gloucester heatmap filler, KW, Tibberton, Kilcot, Gorsley, Aston Ingham, Glasshouse, Birdwood, Bulley, KW
Nov 21st - 124.1km - 894m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Stroud, Rodborough Common, Amberley, Box, Nailsworth, Stroud, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Nov 28th - 124.3km - 809m - KW, heatmap filler, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Cam, Frocester, Stonehouse, Brookthorpe, KW
Dec 5th - 122.4km - 1012m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Birdwood, Flaxley, Mitcheldean, Lea, Linton, Kilcot, Taynton, Huntley, KW
Dec 12th - 121km - 1008m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Longney, Saul, Slad, The Camp, Lypiatt, Thrupp, Stroud, Haresfield, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2021)

*Completed. Total of 48 points.

January *(1 point)
18th - 101km / 1,730m (Home to the other half of my social bubble in cold rain)
*February *(2 points)
15th - 101km / 1,150m (Kirkby L. Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Austwick)
28th - 101km / 1,700m (Home to the other half of my social bubble - not raining!)
*March* (4 points)
15th - 102km / 1,270m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Mallerstang, Appersett, Ribblehead)
17th - 111km / 2,140m (Ribblehead, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 100km / 1,530m (Forest of Bowland circuit via Trough of Bowland)
30th - 109km / 2,220m (Ribblehead, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return, Ribblehead)
*April *(3 points)
12th - 101km / 1,300m (Brigsteer, Arnside, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
20th - 104km / 1,750m (A6 to Shap, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Appersett, Newby Head)
22nd - 101km / 2,010m (Newby Head, Buttertubs Pass, Keld, Tan Hill Inn - return)
*May* (5 points)
11th - 100km / 1,370m (Wrayton, Sedbergh, Appersett, Ribblehead, Bentham)
14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
18th - 105km / 2,270m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts
22nd - 100km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling, Keasden)
27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell; out via Tebay, back by Kirkby Stephen)
*June *(3 points)
5th - 100km / 1,900m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Kellets, Wray)
7th - 101km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Outhgill, Gt.Asby, Orton, Tebay, Kendal)
14th - 116km / 2,400m (Brigsteer, Crook, Tebay, Mallerstang, Coal Road, Kingsdale)
*July* (3 points)
1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater to Kendal and home)
8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Settle)
*August* (10 points)
2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Leyburn, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe, Settle)
12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh, Burton-in-L)
16th - 166km / 2,860m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Halton Gill)
19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
28th - 101km / 2,100m (Cross of Greet, Chatburn, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Airton, Settle)
31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
*September *(9 points)
2nd - 111km / 2,210m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Ivelet, Oxnop Scar, Ribblehead)
8th - 205km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
9th - 223km / 800m (Scunthorpe, Large Flat Area, Wells-next-the-Sea)
17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)
*October *(4 points)
10th - 142km / 2,250m (Home to start of C2C)
11th - 216km / 4,070m (C2C)
12th - 122km / 1,770m (Durham to home)
*November *(2 points)
8th - 110km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Wensleydale, Kidstones Pass, Brootes Hill, Fountains Fell)
13th - 101km / 2,070m (Newby Head, Butterubs, Keld, Tan Hill, return)
*December* (2 point)
3rd - 105km / 1,930m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
19th - 107km / 1,690m (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Settle, Ingleton)


----------

